# 40,000 stitch count cap logo



## bossanova (Nov 30, 2011)

i got a quote for a 40,000 stitch count for a logo on front of ball cap. (im guessing area is 2 in. x 3 in. max.) is that possible?? thanks


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

yes it's possible if you have outlined your design too. it's like putting 2 hats in 1 design.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

post the design here and you will get approximate from a few of us here


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

wow, sounds like an hour of sewing time, maybe more.


----------



## sonic306090 (Jul 4, 2013)

Not Possible, Attached the artwork for review.


----------



## bossanova (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks for the answers. this is a clients logo & i am sourcing out the embrodiery work . originally the logo was seperated into 2 different parts (1. image & 2. text) & planned to embroidered each on seperate front panel (one on left & one on right) because of that ,the size of each 2 had to be increased for better visibility. thats what i got the 40,000 # stitch.
i said forget that, lets just embroidery this logo as it is normally layed out .(image+text) front & centered & a quite a bit smaller, now. 
they told me , still very little change in stitch # count. wow???


----------



## mesewsatx (Aug 4, 2007)

40,000 stitches on a hat??? No way. Will your customer pay $50.00 + for a hat? Not to mention the frustration of broken needles, poor registration etc. I'd run away from this one or try to find a way to simplify the logo. Hats are difficult enough. I do this with my customers a lot - we either simplify or no go.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I have never seen a front design with that many stitches. I have seen stitch counts that large or larger when I sew front and two sides.


----------



## bossanova (Nov 30, 2011)

going to get a second embroidery source for opinion & hopefully get this done for less. keep you posted. meanwhile keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Topdigitizing (Sep 12, 2012)

40000 stitches on a hat, it seems a little to much stitches for a hat. and after sewing out, it will more thicker. I think it's can not be used.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I have done 84,000 on a hat (5 locations)....Think the front was 29,000.....


----------



## DTGscuba (Apr 2, 2011)

That's a lot one thing you can check is the underlay and see if you can get that reduced. A lot of underlay can bring up your count.


----------



## bossanova (Nov 30, 2011)

this is 40.000 for 2 locations & they told me if i combined both into one location little difference in count, still.
& whats overlay??


----------



## DTGscuba (Apr 2, 2011)

Underlay is like a tack stitch that keeps the material from moving while the design is stitching out. On a ball cap you would usually just do an outline stitch. This is what we do and it works well for us.


----------



## bossanova (Nov 30, 2011)

thanks but i don't think thats going to be much difference-especially since they done ball caps for me before- average about 7,000-10000 logo stitch count , before. i still think they are pulling my leg.


----------



## DTGscuba (Apr 2, 2011)

Have someone else digitize it for you and see what they come up with in stitch count.


----------



## bossanova (Nov 30, 2011)

im on it thanks. its going to be a while though as i told first vendor to just do back of cap logo which is only 6,000 stitches. and then i will have to shop around for front of cap work. its a hassle but a learning experience for sure.


----------



## RickyJ702 (Jul 23, 2012)

can you post the pic? is there 3d foam? if there is the underlay should be centerline. also foam should use value spacing of .20mm or .18mm at the most. this causes more stitch counts to cover the foam. outlining scripts or logos is like putting 2 hats in 1. try to avoid doing outlining unless the client pushes it in the design.


----------



## DTGscuba (Apr 2, 2011)

If you want you can PM me the pitcher and we can let you know what stich count we would come up with.


----------



## bossanova (Nov 30, 2011)

no special foam. but will get a second opinion on this real soon. the logo doesn't look 40,000 stitches- i just think the person who quoted me, works off comission. actually i took it to another shop( an actual sew out) & they told me 7,000. that sounds more like it.


----------



## bossanova (Nov 30, 2011)

can you also imagine what the pricing on this will be per cap?? ( 40,000 front + 6,000 for back= 46,000 total stitches /cap)though i believe stitch count is in error.& embroidery shop won't flinch. nightmares & cold sweat everytime i think about it.


----------

